# powerflex 70 not enabled



## wildleg

is there a jumper that needs to be removed ?

http://www.iciprocess.com/download/AB PowerFlex 70.pdf


----------



## John Valdes

Look at the diagram for the terminal strip. Find the diagram for the way you set up the control. There will be a terminal called "enable". Put a jumper from this terminal to the common terminal. Or turn off the enable function in the parameters. This terminal can be used for stop, but it will not brake.

Not all controls are crearted equaly. So consult your user manual and see how the enable circuit is configured. I would think its open/off or closed/on, but it could be reversed.


----------



## Mr.C

Ok, on this drive the 2 wire setup means you leave the jumper from 24v to the stop in place meaning you will only use use this circuit as an estop I'll have to check but I think it's 11 to 1. So the other terminal will turn the drive on and off like a maintained switch 11 to 2. You normally use the 2 wire set up when you use a plc output to turn the motor on and off. Also something interesting about the sink and source option on this drive you want to use the source so that 1 and 2 are looking for +24V. The sink is when 1 and 2 are looking for ground or negative, the AB guy told me they use sinking in prisons so that the inmates can't get access to the +24V in the field wiring which they could cause a bit of havoc with. Anyways if this does not help let me know and I'll get you the more specific info you need.


----------



## Mr.C

Ok, Down and dirty parameter settings for a 5hp, 460v, 6.6fla, 1750rpm, witha sf of 1.15. You can change these to fit your motor but use this as an example.


P031=460V
P032=60HZ
P033=9A Take your 6.6FLA and multiply by 1.15
P034=0HZ
P035=60HZ
P036=1 this is 3 wire control, so just jumper 1 to 11. that way 1 to 2 can momentary to start just touch a jumper from 11 to 2. then to stop use the key pad.
P037=1=cost to stop
P038=2=External potentiometer
P039=1=1 second accel time
P040=1=1 second decel time
P041=0
P042=3
P043=1
A055=2
A051=0
A052=0
A053=0
Set toggle to SRC
Jumper 1 to 11
Tap momentarily from 11 to 2 to start. 
Stop on the key pad.
Use a 10Kohm potentiometer, attach the two ends to 12 and 14, and put the wiper on 13.
Enjoy!!!


----------

